# Aquascaped Showtank



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Hello,

I am starting a 65 gallon (36x18x24) planted tank. I have had planted tanks in the past but only as refugiums so I didn't care what they looked like, they were only to be used as a filter. Anyway, I have 80 lbs of ecocomplete as substrate, an eheim classic canister filter and a wavepoint t-5 ho 4 bulb light (12000K). I had the guys at the lfs swap out the two actinic bulbs for two of the same 12000k. The tank has been set up for a couple days now and is planted with 1 crypt Lutea, a few telanthera, 2 amazon swords, 1 red tiger lotus and two mangrove seeds and 5 tetras.

So my questions are:
1. Will the 12000k bulbs work for now, until i have money to buy 6500k or 7000k? Some guy at the lfs said that I won't get growth with these bulbs but I have researched that the K rating is more personal prefence of color that you want.
2. I am starting to get string looking green algae on the amazon swords (very hard to see). What shrimp or fish eat this stuff?
3. What is the difference between Cherry Shrimp and Amano Shrimp? Which is better?
4. Should I be using ferts yet?

As always, any and all advice is greatly appreciated.

-Justin

Pictures to come soon


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JmanoftheSouth said:


> So my questions are:
> 1. Will the 12000k bulbs work for now, until i have money to buy 6500k or 7000k? Some guy at the lfs said that I won't get growth with these bulbs but I have researched that the K rating is more personal prefence of color that you want.with a 4x t5 1200K should work fine over a 65g at least untill you get differnt bulbs though id probably switch out 2 and run 2 then save the ones you took out as replacements
> 2. I am starting to get string looking green algae on the amazon swords (very hard to see). What shrimp or fish eat this stuff?Not sure but it could be because you have alot of light for your tank and have excess nutrients the algae needs
> 3. What is the difference between Cherry Shrimp and Amano Shrimp? Which is better?Amano are more expensive and harder to find i beleive but im not sure about their scavanging
> ...


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

Awesome, Your the man.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

2. I am starting to get string looking green algae on the amazon swords (very hard to see). What shrimp or fish eat this stuff?
*Amano shrimp will probably eat the algae, but more important is why the algae is forming. I am guessing, its the lack of co2. You only need two of those bulbs, especially without co2.*

3. What is the difference between Cherry Shrimp and Amano Shrimp? Which is better? *Cherry shrimp and Amano shrimp are two different species of shrimp. Amano shrimp have been know to eat algae, but your going to need a bunch of them to do that. Which is better is not a valid question, kinda like which p is better, pygos or serras. *

4. Should I be using ferts yet?
*Since your tank has not cycled, wait until it has before adding ferts. *


----------

